# Thoughts on my Ollie?



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

I just found this section. I was wondering what you guys thought about my ollie bear. These photos are from last week at the park so they're not great, but they're the most recent I have. He's currently 8 months.


----------



## SteveTheDog (Jan 30, 2012)

he looks like a German Shepherd to me...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

pretty boy


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Also how would you guys describe his coloring? black and red or black and tan?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

ollie_leyna said:


> Also how would you guys describe his coloring? black and red or black and tan?


I would say black and red...but I am not an expert. The red definitely shows nicely. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Black and red. West German showline. 

Leggie little guy but he looks great. At eight months, he is in a bit of an awkward stage right now but he'll soon start to fill out with maturity. Is he neutered (if so, what age)? Also, how did the teeth crisis turn out?

Also, if you want a full structural critique, i would wait until he's a few months older and put together a little better ( puppies can be all over the place). When you do it, I would try to hold him in a stacked position so people can get a good look of his side profile.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very handsome boy, looks black and red to me also. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for remembering! They're still working their way into the right position, but they're much better. I have pictures in an old card somewhere (he ate my digital camera so I've gotta find the loose card) that I keep meaning to post. 

He is not neutered yetbut I'm conflicted over getting him fixed. The vet says it's healthier for him, but I can't decide if they're just trying to limit litters...I'm not going to breed him because of his teeth though.

He's about 70 pounds right now and super awkward as you said  ...how much bigger do you think he'll get?


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Most vets in the area push hard for neutering them at a young age and it seems to be the general consensus that neutering before a year and a half can leave some male dogs looking lanky and less masculine as adults. He'll likely fill in really nicely when he gets a little older. Don't let your vet pressure you into something you don't feel is necessary.

Glad to hear that his teeth shifted around!


----------

